# Kimber K6s revolver



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

After hemming and hawing since it first came on the market I bought a Kimber K6s revolver this week. I'm always skeptical about buying a "first" product from a company any company. I replaced the rubber grips with wooden ones basically for looks. Plus the rubber tends to cling to clothes. But they did feel good.

This is about the smoothest revolver I'd ever bought. Great double action trigger pull. When you push on the ejector rod there's no grittiness whatsoever. The side plate comes off easily without having to rap the grip frame. Just remove 3 allen screws and off it comes. The inside is very S&W like and there are very few tool marks. Plus it has great sights that are easily replaceable. Folks, I think Kimber has a real winner here. It's like they took the S&W J-Frame and brought it into the 21st century. Great little gun worth looking into! Mine was $769 out the door.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice! Looking forward to a range report.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

joepeat said:


> Nice! Looking forward to a range report.


Thank you! Will do as soon as it stops raining and I can go back out into the desert. I've also got two VP's to try out.


----------



## krunchnik (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice-I really like the wood grips.


----------



## Illyia (Jan 12, 2017)

I like it. It looks like it's built like a truck and it will probably hold up to as much full-house .357 shooting as the shooter!


----------

